# Favorite Instructor



## Rob_Broad (Oct 20, 2001)

Who is your favorite Senior Instructor in the kenpo world?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2001)

In Kenpo?  John Karb in Alden NY.  He's just fun to work with.  Close second is Brian Kuglar (may be spelled wrong).  Nice guy, doesn't mind being the designated ohki.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 21, 2001)

Right now I would have to say my favorite senior Kenpoinstructor is Huk Planas followed immediately or maybe even tied with is Frank Trejo.


----------



## Sandor (Oct 22, 2001)

Huk Planas for me. 

This is a tough call though. Mr.Trejo, Mr.Kelley, Mr.Kelly, Mr.Wedlake and Zach Whitson are all favorites too. And don't ever forget Dave Hebler... he is another personal favorite. Old Skewl hardcore Kenpo 

Then again there is Martin Wheeler who has a lot to offer as well. I know there are a few others out there like Superfoot who should be mentioned as well because they have great information to share.

jeeze... this one's a tough question... I know its not PotatoToes


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 23, 2001)

I know that it was a loaded question but I like to see what answers people come up with.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2001)

Stop picking on Grandmaster Potato Toes. 
:moon:


----------



## jeffbeish (Oct 27, 2001)

Has anyone here who is associated with kajukenbo ever heard of my old friend and sifu Tony Lasit?

Anyway, Tony and I were in the Air Force stationed at Bergstrom AFB, Texas (Austin) and Tony had a kenpo class at the time.  I was a Judo instructor there and both classes became close friends with each other. I would assist Tony whenever he needed to teach throwing or grappling techniques, etc., and he would assist our Judo class when we needed striking techniques, etc.  It was a unique situation and one that I would never see again after the Air Force relocated us all.

Anyway, Tony is now in his 70's and living back in Hawaii from where he was born.  He began with Emperiado and Chow before WWII.  (Hope the spelling correct.).


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 27, 2001)

But if I come across anything in my travels I'll let you know.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 1, 2001)

Ya know, the more I think about this it would have been a great idea. Maybe not with the people they had in place but it was a good idea. It would have self-regulated the Kenpo world easily. Each organization could be overseen and having a standard. Sadly, too many egos got in the way.

However the idea is still good. I mean, a lot of instructors have a little flavour to add to a seminar or training. It's a shame that many of them never get together.
:argue:


----------



## Sandor (Nov 1, 2001)

If all of those guys were actually capable of getting along without trying to stab each other in the back there never would have been a split (actually fracture is a *Much* better word) in Kenpo to so many different organizations.:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 1, 2001)

These guys who can't get along are the ones supposed to be leading us?

What are we supposed to think?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 2, 2001)

Too much red on the belt tends to make the ego swell at times.  It is too bad that a senior council could not get a long, but too many people want to do things the way they were taught and forget about any other ways things were taught to anyone else.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 5, 2001)

http://www.kenpoworld.com/pollbooth.php?pollID=5

Go vote!

:hammer:


----------



## Dave Simmons (Mar 8, 2002)

Whole bunch! Let's see: Al Tracy, Joe Lewis, Steve LaBounty, Larry Tatum, Bob White, George & Patrice Lim, Ted Sumner and John McSweeney. They all have knowledge to offer to all.

Regards,

Dave Simmons


----------



## kenpo_cory (Mar 8, 2002)

Ive only had two instructors in my life, my tang soo do instructor and my kenpo instructor. I'd have to go with my current kenpo instructor, Mr. Don Smith. But then again I'm pretty biased.


----------



## AvPKenpo (Mar 8, 2002)

I'll put my two cents in.  There are a lot of extremely talented Instructors that have been listed.  But of my favorites I include two.  The first being the head of our association.  Mr. Jim Mitchell who I studied with personally for almost 2 years,(and continue to learn from)  and my current instructor Mr. Theron Sturgess.

Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 9, 2002)

The AKSC has no ego problems....... that is not what the challenge is.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *The AKSC has no ego problems....... that is not what the challenge is.
> 
> :asian: *



I wasn't aware the AKSC had any problems at all, could someone elaborate?


:asian: 

Chuck


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *The AKSC has no ego problems....... that is not what the challenge is. *



Please enlighten us.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 10, 2002)

I can't as of yet....... but soon.

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 10, 2002)

Why?


----------



## Kenpo viking (Mar 14, 2002)

dear friends

To find a favorite instructor depends on were you are in your development. You should look for diferent flavors because they all share diferent information and you may not be prepare for the information they are giving at the time.

I have traveled many years and seen the most senior guys on the kenpo field. I have learned from them all even they who I today consider not as good as they could be.

 But at that time they were very good because I didn´t had the information they hade.

You also meet people that has a true fighting spirit and you love them for that or a great way on passing the information.

But its all good because you grow not only in the technical way but also as an instructor and as a human being.

continue to look for favorite instructors they are all out there. Some have loads of information but cant teach others have some information and are great teachers. The question is what are you looking for?

In the long run its you who has to stand in the dojo working out and trying to get it right with the right spirit and the right timing.

Respectfully
Ingmar Johansson
Ed Parker´s Kenpo Karate Sweden

:asian: :viking2: :viking3:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 14, 2002)

get rid of that "Karate" word......... hee hee  jK

nice post!
:asian:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 21, 2002)

I have had only one kenpo instructor in my life and probably well never train with anyone else outside of the seminar scene.  I have had the priviledge to meet many of the top guys featured in the journey book.  Everyone has their strengths.  The only thing I wish is for the egos to go away among the seniors and a strong structured system is invented and agreed upon.   But that may not happen in my lifetime.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 21, 2002)

Do you think something like this could happen?  What about all
those guys that promoted themselves to 10th?  Even if you set
ego aside, if it wasn't a factor .. do you think someone like
Huk and Mr Tatum could agree on how to run things?   Their
personal styles seem so drastically different!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 21, 2002)

Boy thats one of those questions that never have an anwser. One hopes it will change but the turbulance started  days after Parkers death on the way to the cemetary in the herse.  Mr parker said it himself.  I created a system of logic and all i got was a bunch of whinning babies.    I think Mr C may have the correct quote on that one.  get with him.


----------



## Kalicombat (Mar 22, 2002)

Having had only seminar experiences with some of the kenpo seniors, for my money, Mr. Conatser is the man. The way he layes things out, and uses wit, humor, and a profound knowledge of this awesome art puts him heads and shoulders above the others I have seen. He seems to understand that everyone was a beginner at one time, unlike some of the others, and has a knack for getting his point across without arrogance or being pretentious. If ever the opportunity presents itself to attend one of his seminars, take advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kalicombat _
> 
> *Having had only seminar experiences with some of the kenpo seniors, for my money, Mr. Conatser is the man. The way he layes things out, and uses wit, humor, and a profound knowledge of this awesome art puts him heads and shoulders above the others I have seen. He seems to understand that everyone was a beginner at one time, unlike some of the others, and has a knack for getting his point across without arrogance or being pretentious. If ever the opportunity presents itself to attend one of his seminars, take advantage of the opportunity. *



I will admit that I have never had the pleasure of working with any of the American Kenpo Seniors, face to face, my "forte" is Tracy's ...  I imagine that they all have something to offer, both great and small.  However, I have many years experience in a lot of different arts and have worked with seniors in many different faces of what we call martial arts.  

I will have to say that Dennis Conatser and I have a long term relationship with phone, private chat, e-mails and even Telnet when we can both get it working.  For my money, Mr. C., as you call him has a well thought out, well laid out method for imparting what is important.  And he does a drop-dead outstanding impression of Mr. Parker.  What more does a guy need?:rofl: 

Seriously, when and if the opportunity presents itself, the one senior that I would present myself to for American Kenpo instruction is Dennis Conatser.  His ability to impart knowledge, concepts, precepts and the like is pretty well done.

Take care,

Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow, GD, hope all that is true, LOL.  And , as usual, I gotta throw in my two cents worth, and it ain't worth much , being in Canadian funds and all!  My money is going on Dennis Conatser, hands down.  His positive, supportive attitude, and visions for the future while respecting the past, are at the heart of what I personally believe being a GREAT Martial Arts Instructor is all about.  Ya know, there are a lot of Black Belts out there with endless kewl-looking moves who couldn't instruct their way out of a paper bag.  I am beginning to suspect that Mr. Conatser OWNS the bag factory!   :karate: :karate:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 23, 2002)

Mr Conatsers structure and methods of training are in my opinion one of the best out there.  Ive seen products of other legendary instructors teachings and there way of learning things confused me.  Not that they are worse or anything its just I perfer Mr C's methods since he is a "my way or the highway" instructor.  He has the "if you listen to me you'll be good"attitude.  He has a sence of pride in his students that is very very high.  He knows his students reflect him so therfore, he is very picky and is balanced as a great motivator.  I remember he would say if you practice hard enough i'll introduce you to such in such, (usually my martial arts hero at the time)  Like Van Damme or old ninja film star Sho Kosugi.  And he always delivered when I did what he wanted as far as performance.  hes kind of like playing basketball with Michael Jordan in a way  I may have hated some brutal sparring classes where i was beaten each time. however walking away know i had been working out with of of the greatest


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 23, 2002)

Quit giving Mr. Conatser a big head will ya!

let's see, my favorite instructor would be me, of course!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

Maybe thats because no one in Corpus can vouch for you...... hee hee...... (couldn't resist)!  Well you are my hero Ricardo!!

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 23, 2002)

Unfortuneatly, you're right. There is no one here to vouch for me because no one sticks around long enough, and those that have, have run off.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

your name is Ricardo and not Adolf H. Castillo?  lol:shrug: :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 23, 2002)

Gee, you guys are giving me a complex, first, I'm in trouble at school cuase they say I'm  an Intimidator(what El Toro Pu Pu that is)How do they expect me to maintain control over those spoiled brats.

Next, Dan F. asks if I'm cut out for teaching? Of course I am! That's all I've evr known what to do.

Now you call me the next leader of the Reich?!?

As you said before, "Cut me some slack!:soapbox: 

(All in jest!)


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 23, 2002)

Be cool, Master C, or when camp comes up, I'll get the Masta to take you down!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 23, 2002)

Better yet, I may drop out of the arts, and go back to coaching football!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

Dallas is in enough trouble!!  You hang in there!!
Or else!   
Let's see the Corpus Field Mice..... no..... The Corpus Armadillos..... hey thats it.  Well maybe there is a pro team in your future yet!

lol
no slack!:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 24, 2002)

Mr Castillo, you have a kenpo school in Corpus Christi?

Do you know any instructors here in San Antonio (where people
know what picante sauce is supposed to taste like) ?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Mr Castillo, you have a kenpo school in Corpus Christi?
> 
> ...



Oh great now we'll have a debate about chunky Ketchup.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> Oh great now we'll have a debate about chunky Ketchup. *




*GET A ROPE!!!* :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I forgot lynchin is a Texan mashall art.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 24, 2002)

I'd put a stop to the lynchin!

But..........:shrug:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

You can almost picture some slack jawed kid pluckin a banjo asthis thread disintegrates.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 24, 2002)

echo........ dueling posts now playing....... lol
 :rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *echo........ dueling posts now playing....... lol
> :rofl: *



I like everybody here but I refuse to go camping or canoeing with anyone.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I'd put a stop to the lynchin!
> 
> But..........:shrug: *



 You guys are making me mad!!!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

Three ropes walked into a bar.....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 24, 2002)

:soapbox: That's it, I'm  renouncing my Canadian citizenship! I thought this was a "Friendly Discussion Hang Out?!?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually it started as a slam at Kirk for his Picante comment, you must have read too much into it, but if you want to take it as a slam as well, as the song says "let the bodies hit the floor"


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 24, 2002)

Be careful, I have allies in Canada! They will avenge me!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> * Be careful, I have allies in Canada! They will avenge me! *



You need to hang out with GD7 more and relax, maybe got to dinner, just make sure you make it to the front of the line early, I know how us AK guys like ot eat.  An all you can eat buffet sounds like a challenge to some of us.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 24, 2002)

Sorry, homey don't play that.


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 24, 2002)

> Oh great now we'll have a debate about chunky Ketchup



That was funny:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 



> I forgot lynchin is a Texan mashall art



But that one made me fall out of the chair :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I'll bet Gou put him up to it  

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Y'all are just TOO funny!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *Three ropes walked into a bar.....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *




I'm a frayed knot!

:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...







:shrug:


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 24, 2002)

Well I wouldn't say that this thread is falling apart!  I am rather enjoying it !    :rofl:


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



GD you are knot frayed at all hun, it's just your belt is perhaps a bit tight???   LMFAO!!!   :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, if it's not at one's expense, but there are some youngsters here who act, before they think, and it's come to my attention that a few here already have the rep of ticking people off. Don't do that, that's not cool.And the way I was brought up through the arts, you don't play with elders like that. No,don't ask me to chill, relax, whatever, just do the right thing.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> *
> GD you are knot frayed at all hun, it's just your belt is perhaps a bit tight???   LMFAO!!!   :rofl: *



knotty girl!

:rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually Gou had nothing to do with this thread, it was Kirks fault when he said get a rope.  My brain with the lack of sleep went into humor mode and I typed the first thing that popped in my head.  And it is evident that most of us enjoyed it.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *Actually Gou had nothing to do with this thread, it was Kirks fault when he said get a rope.  My brain with the lack of sleep went into humor mode and I typed the first thing that popped in my head.  And it is evident that most of us enjoyed it. *



Count me as "most".


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *
> Yes, if it's not at one's expense, but there are some youngsters here who act, before they think, and it's come to my attention that a few here already have the rep of ticking people off. Don't do that, that's not cool.And the way I was brought up through the arts, you don't play with elders like that. No,don't ask me to chill, relax, whatever, just do the right thing. *



Are you upset or just teasing  - I can't tell on these boards..... If you are upset exactly what was said that mad you angry..... really let me know and we all can watch closer in the future...... 

So let me know....... 

If you are teasing disregard this post and then ........

:asian:


----------



## Ronin (May 24, 2002)

how did we get off the main subject here?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 24, 2002)

:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 24, 2002)

Frequently


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 24, 2002)

I wish I was able to see this thread yesterday but oh well. By far my favorite instructor is Mr. Conatser. Mr. Conatser is very high in my book with knowledge and with great ability to teach the kenpo system to all people. I've been around other instructors that have not shared anywhere near the same amount of material as Mr. C has. I don't want to embarass Mr. C. but I believe were all lucky that he's here & posts as much as he does with all of us. 
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## GouRonin (May 24, 2002)

What the heck am I getting blamed for now?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 24, 2002)

You finally woke up....... hee hee

:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *I wish I was able to see this thread yesterday but oh well. By far my favorite instructor is Mr. Conatser. Mr. Conatser is very high in my book with knowledge and with great ability to teach the kenpo system to all people. I've been around other instructors that have not shared anywhere near the same amount of material as Mr. C has. I don't want to embarass Mr. C. but I believe were all lucky that he's here & posts as much as he does with all of us.
> Jason Farnsworth *



Wait a minute here! It's always Mr. Conatser this, Mr. Conatser that! He's always getting rave reviews on this forum. Is he some kind of Hollywood Diva? I even have nightmares about this guy. This guy already controls Arizona, what more does he want? Curious minds want to know!:soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 24, 2002)

Well Ricardo, just ask him he'll tell you -   he's just a "local"

Jason Farnsworth


----------



## ikenpo (May 24, 2002)

Well, 

My favorites that I've met and trained with through seminars or visits would be Sigung LaBounty, Mr. Conatser and Doc Chapel. In each instance I've had a chance to connect with them and felt like I walked away a better PERSON for it. 

My wish list to meet and train with at least once would be EP jr, Mr. Hancock, Mr. Trejo, Mr. Pick, Mr. Sean Kelly, Mr. (Sanders) Muhammad, Mr. Tatum (met him didn't train with him), and then there are a plethora of non-kenpo guys I like to check out.

jb:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> This guy already controls Arizona, what more does he want? Curious minds want to know!*




In a word........................


Texas!  :shrug: 


:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Now that was funny also...:rofl: 


jb:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Not a chance! Bring him out of reitrement. Loser buys lunch!:boxing:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 25, 2002)

That would be something to watch  


:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *That would be something to watch
> 
> ...


But we'd all have more fun if we just went fishing


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Bring him out of reitrement. Loser buys lunch*



Hee hee.... (I've been waiting for you Darth Castillo..... 
we meet again at last..... 
When you left me ..... you were but the student.....
Now I am the Emperor.... Goldendragon7 Rules the Empire...

I'll have a Mushroom Cheese Steak Sandwich w/hot peppers on the side and a full side of French fries.  Milk to drink....
Uncle Sams Wants you..... (Cash only no Pesos)

:jediduel:


----------



## Seig (May 25, 2002)

When I get you up here, remind me to take you out for one fantastic cheese steak, it's alittle over my $3.50 limit, but worth it!


----------



## OZman (May 25, 2002)

My favourites have been 
Mr. Conatser, Mr. Trejo, Mr. Sepulveda, Mr. Speakman.


Not meaning to show my internet ignorance...but what does LMFAO stand for?


----------



## tunetigress (May 25, 2002)

LMFAO = Laffin My Fat @$$ Off !!!  ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OZman (May 25, 2002)

OOOH....well thanks for the education...man I thought Kenpo was tough, but this internet stuff....man


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 25, 2002)

She'll keep you tuned up with the latest lingo......!
:rofl: 
:asian:


----------



## tunetigress (May 26, 2002)

GD, you know as well as I do that some of my best lines would never ever be permitted on this forum!  LOL!   I'm not as 'tuned up' on the lingo as I used to be, as it has been a whole year since I have spent my days  in the company of all those smart-mouthed teenagers.  Wow, now those kids knew everything.  They sure kept me entertained!  I  hope they're still that clever when they're my age!    :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Seig (May 26, 2002)

According to the National Institute of Smart Assed Kids, NISAK, "Old Age" is defined as any age over 24.  It is also proven by , NISAK, that Cleverness is directly inversely proportional to age, once you have entered the Old Age Bracket.





Time for my Metamucil


----------



## vincefuess (May 26, 2002)

CORRECTION: Lynching is not a martial art in Texas.  It is a sanctioned sport (though played extensively at the amateur level)

Typically, professional lynching is reserved for "Canadian types" talking trash about our SACRED HOLY WATER Picante Sauce (crossing myself while dropping on one knee).  Bowest ye down before the venerable jalapeno or be smited with grave vengeance.

Chunky ketchup?  CHUNKY KETCHUP??!?  Geez Rob, say something bad about our mamas next time.  We take more kindly to that.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 26, 2002)

Better late than never Vince.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 26, 2002)

My students and experience..........

I have learned (and continue to do so) an incredible amout of knowledge from the way students respond, quesion and repeat information that is fed to them.  I can't begin to repay all the lessons.

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *My students and experience..........
> 
> ...




Try me, I'm not shy!:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> 
> *CORRECTION: Lynching is not a martial art in Texas.  It is a sanctioned sport (though played extensively at the amateur level)
> 
> ...



Yes, tribute is accepted , if you come into my territory. A discount is given, if you have a current IKKO card!:samurai:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Try me, I'm not shy!:rofl: *



Well silly, you need to be a student first.  I still haven't got back the application yet.

:asian:


----------



## Doc (May 28, 2002)

I agree with Dan Farmer. Dennis is one of the brightest and most intelligent of the kenpo seniors, and he is the one you should seek.


----------



## Seig (May 28, 2002)

Now *That* , Sir, is a ringing endorsement!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 28, 2002)

$100.00 $200.00 $300.00 $400.00 $500.00 $600.00 $700.00 
$800.00 $900.00 .........

:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> 
> *I agree with Dan Farmer. Dennis is one of the brightest and most intelligent of the kenpo seniors, and he is the one you should seek. *



Your no slouch yourself...

Good to see ya here Doc....

jb:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (May 28, 2002)

This is bound to be giving you a big head Dennis.  Who is your favorite instructor, given that you undisputably had the best for most of your Kenpo lifetime?

I am a big Tom Kelly Sr. fan, I also respect Bob Liles knowledge and expertise tremendously.  Who else, hmmm....  Howard Silva showed up on my doorstep Saturday morning and taught a seriously invigorating class for me.  This is very rare ... like in never happened before since he lives in California and I am in Austin.  He qualifies as my "Kenpo Dad", (as Bryan Hawkins calls him, himself a great teacher) and the man who spent a year and a half teaching me the American Kenpo techniques and insisting I learn the principles and concepts physically, not just mentally.  

Other than the obvious people I study with now, I guess Dennis Conatser would have to near the top  also, (remember I know where some of the bodies are buried Dennis.)  I like John Sepulveda, Dian Tanaka, and  Barbara Hale.  Sigung LaBounty always has my respect also, as does Frank Trejo.

Gee, I want "stuff" from bunches of Seniors not just material.  I do not know Ron Chapel at all, but SL4 is "interesting"; Mike Pick and Huk Palanas I have only had a few seminars with, ditto with Paul Mills. With a few exceptions, I do not neccessarily want to be "their student" as I do not know them well enough to make that kind of decision.  There are only a few I trust to keep me going as I approch my 48th birthday in a couple of months.  

I am open to learning from anyone, but would want a teacher who would care about my development as a Kenpoist for the rest of my time here on earth, not just making a buck with me or my students.

Hard choices anytime I approach the question of who I would like as a teacher, if I could have anyone, especially since I already have one I respect tremendously, Mr. Tommy Burks.  The best teacher has left us and the loss is still felt in that different "pieces" of Kenpo are found everywhere and people have interpreted or emphasized the part that called to them the most.  Wish I had had more time with Mr. Parker and am jealous of what the Seniors that were still training with him until the end had.  That includes Dennis of course, even if he was not a 7th in 1990. 

Yours in Kenpo
Oos,
-Michael


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



No one ever sent me an application.  What gives?


----------



## RCastillo (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *$100.00 $200.00 $300.00 $400.00 $500.00 $600.00 $700.00
> $800.00 $900.00 .........
> ...



BTW, the above costs are just to for him to read your resume! The farther away you are from Arizona, the higher it goes!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 29, 2002)

Thats all the money Im having to shell out for all these kind comments...........:rofl:    thanks to all you guys...  Im touched and humbled....

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2002)

Is this where a wise man refrains from making comments about you being touched?  I'm surprised someone hasn't already jumped on that. :rofl: Seriously, I'm researching and laying ground work.......


----------



## donald (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonehead _
> 
> *Who is your favorite Senior Instructor in the kenpo world? *



How are you defining "SI" status? Rank, length in system,political leanings? Please clarify the question...

Tanks:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 29, 2002)

Donald,
Who do you train with? The reason I ask is that I was in your home town on monday. My wife is from the next town over. E-mail me off line if you would. 
Thank You,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## RCastillo (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Is this where a wise man refrains from making comments about you being touched?  I'm surprised someone hasn't already jumped on that. :rofl: Seriously, I'm researching and laying ground work....... *



Mr. Seig, I'm working as fast as I can! 

DC is known as the "Force Field" of Kenpo, cannot be penetrated!


----------



## GouRonin (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *DC is known as the "Force Field" of Kenpo, cannot be penetrated!*



TO THE MODERATORS! *FOR THE LOVE OF GOD STOP THIS THREAD NOW!*
:waah:


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2002)

We shall continue it forever....Join the Darks Side Gou.........:jediduel:


----------



## GouRonin (May 29, 2002)

That's like telling Marilyn Manson that he might need a gimmick to sell his albums.


----------



## Roland (May 29, 2002)

Gou is, for sure,  the current Dark Lord. He pretty much invented the dark side, way back when of course!


----------



## Seig (May 30, 2002)

Oh Please!  When was the last time Gou did something truly evil?


----------



## GouRonin (May 30, 2002)

I don't need to do evil on a few grand scale events. I have an underlying current of evil that is much more insideous. Just ask my twin brother Uncle Chocolate. Bwah-ha-ha-ha!

Roland! Don't forget Big Guy is arriving today!


----------



## Roland (May 31, 2002)

Just got back from Gou's to visit and see Big Guy, boy, are these two planning some nasty stuff.
 Do not, I repeat, do not let these two talk you into a late night tea, and watch out for that coffee too. They say it is from "Timmy's", but I have my doubts.


----------



## GouRonin (May 31, 2002)

It's a little after 3am now and we decided that we better have a few more drinks. Just in case. We're going out to the deck to see if the alcohol tastes better in the night air.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

I can smell it from here!:rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *It's a little after 3am now and we decided that we better have a few more drinks. Just in case. We're going out to the deck to see if the alcohol tastes better in the night air. *




Mmmmmmmmmm  just like mom used to make!:cheers:


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I can smell it from here!:rofl: *


If you think you can smell it now, wait til about noon!~


----------



## GouRonin (May 31, 2002)

I dropped Big Guy off at the knifemaker's so that is how he'll be spending his day. Myself, I am now at work wondering why my eyeballs are failing to properly lubricate when I blink.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

Well ............ DUH................!!!:shrug:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 31, 2002)

Who's Big Guy Gou? An instructor of yours?

Or just a beer drinking buddy  


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 31, 2002)

Big Guy is the owner JK Kenpo and one of the main sponsors of martialtalk. It's his logo you see on the kenpo section. He's visiting here at my place.


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 31, 2002)

Gou

Are you guys hitting the Ballet tonite?  If so which one?


----------



## RCastillo (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonehead _
> 
> *Gou
> 
> Are you guys hitting the Ballet tonite?  If so which one? *



I think it's that joint called "Moms Place," the biker bar on the outskirts of town. Tonites feature is the Hells Angels vs The Bandidos, one nite only!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 31, 2002)

Oh Wow, I can see both the Ballet and the Hells'
Angels in the same place.

Now, this is something I need to see and enjoy
in person. :rofl: 


Rich


----------



## GouRonin (May 31, 2002)

Dunno what exactly we're doing tonight. Tomorrow night is Jaybacca's Stag & Doe so we can't break ourselves too hard.


----------



## RCastillo (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> 
> *Oh Wow, I can see both the Ballet and the Hells'
> Angels in the same place.
> ...



I forgot to add, Dennis Conatser is the "Master of Ceremonies!"


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 31, 2002)

Let me know if you guys decide to go out tonight.  The wife went away for the weekend I am bored, and making the trip to London would kill sometime.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 31, 2002)

Enjoy the Ballet  

:asian: 

Oh, and thanks Big Guy for being a sponsor


----------



## Roland (Jun 1, 2002)

And a big "Thank you" to Big gGuy for sharing some information with us today, nice to see some of the alternative yellow belt techniques in action!

Boy are we going to party tonight!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _*Jaybacca's Stag & Doe is Saturday Night.*



Hey Jason & Erin ... hope you all have fun!!
:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> Seriously, when and if the opportunity presents itself, the one senior that I would present myself to for American Kenpo instruction is Dennis Conatser.  His ability to impart knowledge, concepts, precepts and the like is pretty well done.
> *



Run, do not walk, to the next event that will let you learn Kenpo from Mr. Conatser.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 19, 2002)

Now where do I send the check.....
:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Now where do I send the check.....
> :asian: *


I know you were talking to CD, but if you are sending out checks, you already have my address!


----------



## cdhall (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> I know you were talking to CD, but if you are sending out checks, you already have my address! *



I'm getting slow.  I thought he was speaking to the general thread again.


PO Box 1221
Pflugerville, TX 78691
:supcool:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonehead _
> 
> *Who is your favorite Senior Instructor in the kenpo world? *



I have not directly answered this question (although my post about running to see Mr. C is still true) because I'm a bit confused.

Do you mean who would you quit your instructor to go study with?
Or who would you most like to get a seminar from?
Or who taught your favorite seminar?

Or (as I originally thought) who would you like to be stuck on an 8year Interstellar Voyage to a new planet with because when you landed it would be you and him teaching Kenpo to the new world?

It looked to me like you wanted one answer so I haven't posted a list, but I think I may have a different answer for each question above.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2002)

Dont make it a production..........    Geezzzzzzzzz


Just a simple general question.........

Who is your favorite "Senior" Instructor...... many of the folks do not study with a "Senior".......... so it was just a simple question to see who in each persons opinion they personally like....

you complicate things sometimes sooooooooo much.......

chill, relax, take a valium........ get an ice tea.........

LOL.......:rofl: 

:asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Dont make it a production..........    Geezzzzzzzzz
> 
> ...


 


Pass me the valium! Us old guys need it! (well, some of us, anyway)


----------



## Kirk (Jun 20, 2002)

I've only met 2 seniors, 1 face to face.  Huk was at my school
last month, it was truly an honor to be there, and to meet him.

I talked to Mr Conatser on the phone once.  It was a call for
what I thought was to discuss a sensitive issue.   That took all
of maybe 5 minutes, but another 20 minutes was very social.  
Whether he was sincere or not, I dunno   but he was very 
humble, and talked to me as if he'd known me for 20 years.

So given that I've only "met" 2 seniors, I choose Mr Conatser.
Mr Parker Jr will be giving a seminar on June 29th at my school,
so my vote could possibly change by the end of the month!:rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl:

They need a new smiley .. one poking the other in the ribs


Also, let me say that Mr Farmer and Mr Bonehead , although not
"seniors" have been super cool as well.  Rob, thanks for all the 
tutoring on the side!


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Also, let me say that Mr Farmer and Mr Bonehead , although not
> "seniors" have been super cool as well.  Rob, thanks for all the
> ...



Mr. Farmer is a 6th under the Tracys and has been around for quite a while. In fact I think he started his journey in your neck of the woods in San Antonio.  I would consider him a Senior. 

And this post isn't to scold or start trouble, I figure you just may not have known.

jb:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 20, 2002)

Jason Bugg called me on the phone one day to tell me I was a bastard.

I had to agree with him.

I don't want to be getting phone calls from any of you guys any more.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Jason Bugg called me on the phone one day to tell me I was a bastard.
> 
> ...



I'm an animal lover, and looking at that meek dog, who could say that? Not me!

Does that mean I'm on your Black List ?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 20, 2002)

No more phone calls to Gou.  That sux.


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 20, 2002)

Kenpo people are the fruitiest people I know, and coming from me that means something.
Bwah-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 21, 2002)

Earlier on in this thread we had some comments about Picante sauce.  I saw this pic and decided to share it with y'all.


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Kenpo people are the fruitiest people I know, and coming from me that means something.
> Bwah-ha-ha-ha! *


And I have noticed that most are either prunes or banannas!


----------

